# Thanks for the help in moving forward!



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the large amount of assistance moving forward going to DCC. 

I have gone with the NCE Power Cab. (wired to 1 of 3 mains, all yards not done yet)
12 NCE 1.3 amp 2 amp stall decoders (3 left to install)
4 MRC Sounder Diesel decoders (sound only)
2 MRC Steam Diesel decoders (sound only)
Still need to install a switch to cut over to DC for the locomotives that will not be converted.

After frying the light circuit in the first decoder converting an Athearn Blue box I can now do one in about an hour. Most difficult was a Riverossi cab forward that now has a separate decoder, sound decoder and sugar cube speaker in the boiler. 

Allot still to go but I have enough to run whatever I want and work on whatever part I feel like for a while.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I also have a PowerCab, its a great system. You might be aware that there are unique features which can be activated when using NCE decoders with a NCE controller.

What's the MRC sound decoder like?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Cycleops said:


> What's the MRC sound decoder like?


These are sound only ones and go on EBay for ~$33 each. To install them there are just two wires, tie those into the same red and black used to pick up power for the motor decoder. The sound is decent for the price. The included speaker and enclosure are a little larger than a nickle and hard to place in several HO trains. Also this speaker tends to distort at higher volumes. It is good if kept at mid volume in an F unit though. The number of sounds are good. It uses a default value of three to start with. It can be programed on the main so syncing it with the locomotive is not hard if need be. Once I had it set the way I liked it I just changed the number to be that of the locomotive. Now both the sound and motor decoders use the same number and act as one. 

At a local show I heard this side by side with a Tsunami. Yes the Tsunami did sound somewhat better but I do not know if for me it was enough better to justify the cost. I have three of these for the cost of one of those. 

I placed one of these in an Athearn diesel dummy. The dummy had power trucks with the gears removed. This works great with non-sound locomotives. I just run the sound dummy in a constant with any other DCC locomotive and it works well. 

I have not been running them long enough to say anything regarding durability over time. I have a few hours in one stretch for one of them. The others have been run a bit here and there.

Bottom line is sound was a goal I wanted and this price point made it possible. The sound is satisfactory as is but much improved when adding a better speaker and enclosure. There are better sounding ones out there but it fit my needs. I am converting older locomotives with little value other than to me so spending for top of the line equipment is does not make seance, these just fit the bill.


----------

